# Book--Cold War Hot



## BruceinAlberta (7 Jan 2006)

Read a good book in my travels over the holidays  (by the way, I took the family up to Banff and was awed.  Sure better than the bayous I left behind.  We Americans aren't told how gorgeous the Canadian Rockies are)  The book is called Cold War Hot (edited by David Touras) and it is 10 alternate history stories from the Cold War. One of the scenarios is a Canadian Civil War in the 60s.  I can tell you the outcome but I don't want to be a book spoiler. Most of the scenarios are very good while a few are plain dumb.  Still, a good read.


----------

